
Spreadsheet of all TED talks - kirubakaran
http://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key=pjGlYH-8AK8ffDa6o2bYlXg&toomany=true
======
robotrout
I was a little disturbed by this. Maybe this is common knowledge to everybody
else, but I wasn't aware that I was exposing my gmail id by viewing a google
spreadsheet.

If you go to "spreadsheet view", there's a drop down list of all the people
who are viewing the spreadsheet now. Those are their gmail id's, for all to
see.

Since I personally try to protect my gmail id, I thought this was worth
mentioning.

~~~
brown9-2
I think this might be innocent on Google's part since they probably intend for
the "sharing" feature to be used for colloboration, not necessarily for
publishing to random visitors.

------
fogus
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=805853>

------
brown9-2
_Viewing in simple list mode due to high traffic to this document._

I didn't realize Google Docs throttled you when sharing documents...?

edit: thanks for sharing this, found some new videos to watch today

------
metachris
it would be great to have a web-app where you could mark single talks as more
interesting than others (for yourself), and perhaps as already viewed...

